
Microsoft: Rust Is the Industry’s ‘Best Chance’ at Safe Systems Programming - rptr
https://thenewstack.io/microsoft-rust-is-the-industrys-best-chance-at-safe-systems-programming/
======
MintelIE
Rust is way too big for systems programming. We're hitting walls here left and
right as well. Fatter languages are not the answer no matter how safe they
are.

Lessons were learned 60 years ago which were never properly applied across
industry.

